# Grain free Merrick...loose stool



## Pickles' Mama (Mar 27, 2013)

Ok I switched pickles to Merrick Grain free. I did it slowly, but she is still having very loose stool. :smpullhair::smpullhair: Acana grasslands makes her vomit. :yucky: Help!!! I need some advice on what to do???


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

I would try Fromm. It has a great rating on Dog Food Advisor and I use it when I don't have time to homecook. It is hard to find a good food you trust and Pickles likes but its really a good food.


----------



## Pickles' Mama (Mar 27, 2013)

Zoe's Mom88 said:


> I would try Fromm. It has a great rating on Dog Food Advisor and I use it when I don't have time to homecook. It is hard to find a good food you trust and Pickles likes but its really a good food.


Which ones do you use???


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

I use the the Gold Star canned Salmon and Chicken or Chicken Pâté. The dry is also good. Zoe cannot eat beef so I only use fish or chicken. But all of their food is very good.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Check the protein content---probably too high for your baby. Grain free is often too high.


----------



## Pickles' Mama (Mar 27, 2013)

Wow...pretty high...38%...going to look for something else today. I have tried Fromm but neither of my dogs seem to like any of them.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Sandi is right, the foods you have been feeding are too rich..too high in protein and fat... I would look for moderate protein(21-26 %) and moderate/lower fat(10-16 %)...in the meantime, if your baby can eat chicken, boil plain chicken breast and white rice..1/3 chicken breast to 2/3 rice...if she won't eat this, try adding a tiny amount of unsalted butter..this should settle things down...then gradually add your new commercial kibble..if she won't eat kibble, mix with a spoonful of canned..careful feeding canned food..they are higher in protein than dry...


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

I have used both Fromm grain free and grain inclusive kibble with no problems. The grain free is 29% protein and the grain inclusive is less I believe. I mix it with a little bit of hot water and he gobbles it up. He really likes the game bird and pork varieties. Not as crazy about the fish varieties but he'll eat it after he's boycotted for a couple days. I have it shipped.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Pickles' Mama (Mar 27, 2013)

Got the Fromm....we shall see!!!!!


----------

